# Hobby Shop closes



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

This is to inform all of you, especially those in So. Calif., that The Train Stop in San Dimas has closed due to the death of the owner, Paul Kirby. Paul passed away on Sept. 9, 2011 from as yet unknown causes. As I get more info, I will pass it along. Paul was a great guy and I, for one, will miss him. He was also a friend. He had a great selection of LGB and Bachmann stuff in his shop along with everything from Z-O scales. I will post something more when I find out what happened. RIP my friend.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sad to hear of the passing of Paul Kirby. 
I met Paul many years ago and he graciously assisted me when i was establishing my RCS brand in the USA.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences to you Greg. I never met Paul or made it to the Train Stop, but it's always a sad day when another good train store closes.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Another one bites the dust...Sorry news for the family and other employees. I havent shopped there for a while as I'm still way over rostered. 

I wonder what will happen to all that stock they had? Its not just HO or G they have a huge selection of vintage O, I dont know what happens to all this stuff when a store closes due to the death of the owner. What usually happens? Sale? Creditors? 

This just leaves Gold Coast or Morgans as the only major LS stores in SoCal, there are a couple others but their stock is rather limited


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad news to hear when an owner passes on and the shop closes. Looks like auction time for the items left. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. Paul was a nice guy. RIP


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Paul's passing. Our heartfelt condolences to his family and close friends. It was Paul who got us into large scale. He agreed to swap large scale locos, cars and track for my HO brass. Without that we never would have made the jump. To think of all the friendly MLS folks and others we would not have met over these years if not for Paul. I know that the swap was mutually beneficial financially, but I think we made out the best in the long run. Thanks Paul, may you rest in peace.

Jim & Becky


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul was on vacation in Hawaii with his lovely wife Sue when he passed. According to Fred Hill of the Whistle Stop fame, Paul had a massive stroke and passed while in Hawaii. He was cremated per his wishes and his remains scattered over the island of Oahu. No memorial services are palnned and it is unknown what will happen to the shop. No one can get a hold of Sue and at this point it would be inappropriate I think. Paul will be greatly missed both on a personal level and in the industry.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

So sorry to heard Paul was passed away. I had met him once time in last two year in his shop. He is very nice people and very helpful for new modeller in G scale area. In my last trip on August of 2011, I had visit San Dimas again but his shop was closed due to some function on street. Hope his family would not be too sad. RIP Paul Kriby !


----------

